# ipod nano price drop



## hmoin (Aug 5, 2005)

ipod nano price drop!

ipod nano 1g $169 (-$10)
ipod nano 2g $229 (-$20)
ipod nano 4g $279 (-$20)


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

yah this happeend when they had price drops for the iMac, Mac Mini, and regular iPods. I don't know if anyone mentioned it yet though but didn't want to see the "Wow, old news is really exciting!" image.


----------

